# My wee babies



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

These 8 babies are 2-3 days old (isnt it true the dirt day they are born doesn't count to there age?)
Anyway they are from a pied chocolate and a albino. Hoping for some interesting colour! Starting to dark up but hopefully I will see there true colours tomorow


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats on your new babbels, with a PEW parent, you could get almost anything, in my experience, most of the PEW I've ever had have been either genetically black selfs or agouti, so you might get either of those colors, if any babies have pink eyes, then they'll probably be PEW.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for that! I believe I have aroung 1/2 black eyes. They are now 4 days old and for have much colour. Oh well some sort of have a light brown but I really don't know. I will take a picture in a second but man have they got wriglly


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Any ideas what colours.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

no one can guess, they have no pigment yet and as a parent is an pew no one will know what it is under the white. Will have to waite for the fur to come in im afraid


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

5 albinos. 2 pied (with brown) and one almost fully brown/black except tummy and few patches


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Not albino any more they changed


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

They could be champain pieds, which is pink eyed choc.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

They are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes I believe 3 are pied chocolate they have black eyes is that what chocolate have?


----------



## ilovemattuck (Nov 26, 2013)

Are these for sale? Where are you located? :3 they are too cute! Been searching for females for so long! Xx


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

They are all males.
Im located in New Zealand and dont ship. Im only 12


----------

